# Sat, 3rd June, 2017 - my annual 200 km Cheshire forum ride.



## ColinJ (18 May 2017)

It is nearly time for my annual 200 km ride in Cheshire. Actually, this year the ride will still be just over 200 km in length but we will be using some of the distance getting from the centre of Manchester to Cheshire and back again at the end of the ride. (@Littgull had his car trashed by a dozy driver so we are using trains to get to distant rides now.) 

If you want to do the full '200' then start with us from Manchester (Victoria station or Piccadilly station). If you prefer to skip the city roads, meet us at Dunham Deer Park and do an imperial century instead. We will be using the 'escape route' from the city that @nickyboy used on his recent Llandudno ride. That worked well. I don't like riding in cities, but it wasn't bad. Just watch out for tram lines in a few places!

Some people have been complaining about inadequate notice to prepare their excuses for missing rides so I thought I'd start this thread now to allow more thinking time! 

I know that @skudupnorth is always interested. There must be more of you who enjoy long, steady rides? If so, express _your_ interest below.

********** ColinJ's forum ride tag list **********
RSVP:
@doughnut
********** (If you'd like your name added to future invites, let me know below) **********


----------



## k_green (18 May 2017)

I was planning a solo 300 that day but really just need to get some miles in so I'd be interested.


----------



## Littgull (18 May 2017)

Count me in as a definite @ColinJ. I've already got this ride written in on the calendar.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 May 2017)

Looking good for me, always a cracking day


----------



## skudupnorth (18 May 2017)

Cake at our usual haunt ?


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2017)

k_green said:


> I was planning a solo 300 that day but really just need to get some miles in so I'd be interested.


It would be good if you could join us. We ride along at a steady speed, chatting, no speed records broken. Having said that we will definitely aim to get round the chosen bits of Cheshire and then ride back into Manchester still in daylight! 



skudupnorth said:


> Looking good for me, always a cracking day


Excellent, and yes, it is!


skudupnorth said:


> Cake at our usual haunt ?


Yes - Venetian Marina cafe on the Shropshire Union canal, near Cholmondeston. We might add a couple of other short stops, one before, and one after, but that will be the main one of the day.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It is nearly time for my annual 200 km ride in Cheshire.



I'm tempted to ride some of the easy flat bits of the route. I know the area, so I'd like to avoid the hills around Beeston, my knees can't get my weight up any hills anymore, but I know a detour, so I can meet up again at the Venetian Cafe.

What's the new route?


----------



## Freds Dad (21 May 2017)

I'm working in Knutsford on the day but depending on timings I may be able to join you for a few miles. Do you have a route?


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm tempted to ride some of the easy flat bits of the route. I know the area, so I'd like to avoid the hills around Beeston, my knees can't get my weight up any hills anymore, but I know a detour, so I can meet up again at the Venetian Cafe.


I had the same problem with my knees when walking when I was 17+ stone but I was okay riding because I fitted very low gears to my bikes - 28/30, 26/28 and 34/36.

We are riding our loop in a clockwise direction this time so Beeston comes AFTER the cafe stop. We will be tackling Swiss Hill at Alderley Edge but I have included a shortcut bypassing the climb for anyone who doesn't fancy it.



Freds Dad said:


> I'm working in Knutsford on the day but depending on timings I may be able to join you for a few miles.


I can give rough timings but obviously problems could delay us. I'll post some times tomorrow. (I'm a bit tired tonight after a hilly 80 mile ride today.)



GuyBoden said:


> What's the new route?





Freds Dad said:


> Do you have a route?


It is provisional, but I don't expect it to change much unless somebody spots some big problem with it.

Aaargh - I just loaded an old version of the route over the new version!!!! Phew - I found a backup. (Which reminds me - it is about time I backed up the entire SSD on this laptop. My last backup was done from the old HDD!)

I have attached the GPX file at the bottom of this post. The route in the file starts at Dunham Park and heads off to Wilmslow but we will in fact ride out from Manchester Piccadilly to the park first. The end of the file includes the route back into Manchester after our 101 mile Cheshire loop. We will do that section in reverse in the morning. *The file has been updated to include a cafe stop near Goostrey.*


----------



## GuyBoden (22 May 2017)

@ColinJ

Nice route, I'll definitely meet at Dunham park and ride to the Venetian Cafe, but obviously Swiss Hill and around Beeston Hill is tooooo much for my legs.


----------



## doughnut (22 May 2017)

I'm 50-50 about this one Colin, but at least I've read about it before it happened this time! Got a lot of family stuff going on right now, but if I can get that sorted then I'll be in. I'll let you know in a few days.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2017)

Provisional times:

Manchester Victoria - 07:20 (train due in 07:17)
Manchester Piccadilly - 07:35 (we will ride straight past unless someone wants to meet us there)
Dunham Park - 08:50 (we took 1 hr 15 mins to get there on the Llandudno ride, though we could probably have done it quicker.)
New Mills (near Mobberley station) - 09:15
Crossing A538 in Wilmslow (near leisure centre) - 09:45
Dane Villa via Swiss Hill (shortcut gets there ~15 minutes sooner so meander round if you are taking it) - 10:15
Goostrey (short cafe stop) - 11:05
(Let's allow for a 25 minute break there. There is a cafe we could stop at, Take-25 minutes off subsequent times if we don't stop)
Leave Goostrey - 11:30
Venetian Marina (long cafe stop) - 14:00
Leave Marina - 15:00
Delamere Forest - 16:50
Dunham Park - 18:50
Piccadilly - 20:00
Victoria - 20:15

We may well ride round quicker than that, or take shorter breaks. Obviously, those times do not allow for bike repairs en route!



doughnut said:


> I'm 50-50 about this one Colin, but at least I've read about it before it happened this time! Got a lot of family stuff going on right now, but if I can get that sorted then I'll be in. I'll let you know in a few days.


Fingers crossed!

Riders:

ColinJ
Littgull
skudupnorth
GuyBoden (as far as the Venetian Marina)
@doughnut (50-50 chance of riding)
@Freds Dad (may join us for some of the ride)


----------



## Freds Dad (22 May 2017)

Sorry but looking at those the timings I will have to pass as I'm in Knutsford until 2.30.

Which cafe are you planning to stop at in Goostrey?


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Sorry but looking at those the timings I will have to pass as I'm in Knutsford until 2.30.


Oh, well ... next year, perhaps?



Freds Dad said:


> Which cafe are you planning to stop at in Goostrey?


That's a good question!

I thought I had bookmarked details of one but I can't find anything. I'll have to search again.


----------



## Freds Dad (22 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, well ... next year, perhaps?
> 
> 
> That's a good question!
> ...



You can either stop at Jodrell Bank or the cafe at Goostrey Home and Leisure is good. http://www.goostreyhomeandleisure.co.uk


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> You can either stop at Jodrell Bank or the cafe at Goostrey Home and Leisure is good. http://www.goostreyhomeandleisure.co.uk


Thanks.

I think that it might have been Pastimes in Goostrey. I'm not sure if they are still a going concern because their website isn't working and they don't seem to have done much on Facebook or Twitter recently.

I hadn't noticed how close we get to Jodrell Bank! I have been to the visitor centre cafe there once before and it was pretty busy.

Goostrey Home and Leisure is a very minor detour from our route so that looks like a good bet. *I've updated the GPX file to include the detour to them.*

I have also attached a small file showing the detour to avoid Swiss Hill..


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2017)

My GPS needs GPX files with a maximum of 500 trackpoints so I have simplified the route file and split into 2 halves. I have attached those below in case your GPS has the same limit as mine.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2017)

Manchester Victoria is still sealed off as police continue their investigation into the terrorist atrocity at the adjacent Manchester Arena earlier in the week. 

I imagine that the station will be reopened before June 3rd but if it isn't then @Littgull and I will have to make alternative travel plans. The problem is that if we cycled over then we would have to add 40+ miles of busy roads into Manchester (and back), That would use up a big chunk of our Cheshire mileage 'budget' before we even got there. We could catch the train to Piccadilly but it involves 2 changes each way and costs twice as much.

We will have to see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## skudupnorth (30 May 2017)

I am guessing it's not as fixie friendly as last year


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> I am guessing it's not as fixie friendly as last year


Ha ha - you caught me mid-update!

It should be, apart from the extremely non-fixed-friendly Swiss Hill. I suggest that you take the diversion at Alderley Edge with GuyBoden and wait about 15 minutes for the rest of us to catch up after the climb and descent.

Manchester Victoria finally reopened today and trains are supposed to be running to the normal timetable so Littgull and I should have no problem getting into Manchester on Saturday.

At the moment, the forecast is looking okay for the whole ride though obviously things can change by the weekend. Fingers crossed. eh?


----------



## skudupnorth (30 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - you caught me mid-update!
> 
> It should be, apart from the extremely non-fixed-friendly Swiss Hill. I suggest that you take the diversion at Alderley Edge with GuyBoden and wait about 15 minutes for the rest of us to catch up after the climb and descent.
> 
> ...


Oh good, did not want to miss out


----------



## k_green (30 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Manchester Victoria is still sealed off as police continue their investigation into the terrorist atrocity at the adjacent Manchester Arena earlier in the week.
> 
> I imagine that the station will be reopened before June 3rd but if it isn't then @Littgull and I will have to make alternative travel plans. The problem is that if we cycled over then we would have to add 40+ miles of busy roads into Manchester (and back), That would use up a big chunk of our Cheshire mileage 'budget' before we even got there. We could catch the train to Piccadilly but it involves 2 changes each way and costs twice as much.
> 
> We will have to see what happens over the next few days.


 
Check on national rail how your route is affected. The station is now (at least partially) open again but when fully closed tickets to Victoria were being accepted for routes to Piccadilly and some routes were being diverted to pic.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2017)

k_green said:


> Check on national rail how your route is affected. The station is now (at least partially) open again but when fully closed tickets to Victoria were being accepted for routes to Piccadilly and some routes were being diverted to pic.


I'll check on Friday morning to make sure that all is okay for Saturday. 

The problem was the rail replacement buses which didn't take bikes. Littgull and I really did not fancy doing an extra 25 miles or so of busy urban cycling from Rochdale on top of the planned 130-odd miles!

The other alternative would have been 3 trains each way - Littleborough/Todmorden to Brighouse; Brighouse to Huddersfield; Huddersfield to Piccadilly. A right pain and double the cost!

This is the profile of the Cheshire part of the route. Swiss Hill is very obvious. Those diverting at Alderley Edge will lop off that spike!


----------



## Littgull (30 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'll check on Friday morning to make sure that all is okay for Saturday.
> 
> The problem was the rail replacement buses which didn't take bikes. Littgull and I really did not fancy doing an extra 25 miles or so of busy urban cycling from Rochdale on top of the planned 130-odd miles!
> 
> ...



I've been into Manchester city centre today. I went by tram from my son's house in Newhey but returned to Littleborough from Manchester Victoria by train and the service was fully back to normal. A train passed us from the other direction (i.e. from Littleborough direction) so it seems we should be fine for the early morning train on Saturday.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest that you take the diversion at Alderley Edge with GuyBoden and wait about 15 minutes for the rest of us to catch up after the climb and descent.



If it's ok, while you're riding up Swiss Hill, I'd like to meet up at the Wizard Inn or at the bottom of Artist's Lane, which you'll ride past on route, this allows me to avoid Wilmslow. Yes, it makes my ride even shorter, but don't worry, I'll be ok. 

Hobcroft Lane to Artist's Lane here:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21649165


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> If it's ok, while you're riding up Swiss Hill, I'd like to meet up at the Wizard Inn or at the bottom of Artist's Lane, which you'll ride past on route, this allows me to avoid Wilmslow. Yes, it makes my ride even shorter, but don't worry, I'll be ok.
> 
> Hobcroft Lane to Artist's Lane here:
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21649165


If you want to avoid as many hills as possible, there doesn't seem much point in riding up the hill to the Wizard. Either the junction of Artists Ln/Congleton Rd or Sossmoss Ln/Chelford Rd would be fine.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 May 2017)

@ColinJ

I had a ride of part of the route to the Venetian Marina today, beautiful weather for cycling, nice route, but I missed a turning in Crewe at "Moss Lane", but "Flowers Lane" got me back on route.

I found an alternative route using "Kent's Green Lane" to "Clay Lane", which avoids temp traffic lights and building work in Winterley around "Maw Lane".

The staff at the Venetian Marina Tea Room stated that they stop serving hot food after 3pm, but there's still plenty of cakes and a nice cuppa tea until 4pm.


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> @ColinJ
> 
> I had a ride of part of the route to the Venetian Marina today, beautiful weather for cycling, nice route, but I missed a turning in Crewe at "Moss Lane", but "Flowers Lane" got me back on route.
> 
> ...


So, is this the alternative route (in blue)? If it is then I will modify my GPX file to suit.






We have got to the marina a bit late in the past but I hope that we are able to get there well before 3 pm this time. We usually spend about an hour at that cafe. 

After the cafe we will still have 70 km to get back to Dunham (~3.5 hours?), plus another 1.5 hours from Dunham to Manchester Victoria. If we could leave the marina by 4 pm then Littgull and I can get back to the station in daylight and be home by (say) 10 pm, which wouldn't be too bad. I'd prefer not to be later than that if it can be avoided.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> So, is this the alternative route (in blue)? If it is then I will modify my GPX file to suit.
> 
> View attachment 354834



Yes, Colin that new diversion avoided the temp traffic lights and road works today.


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2017)

Let me just say that clicking on a screendump of the route in the mapping software does not achieve very much! I was starting to wonder why the software wouldn't let me edit the route ... d'oh!


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2017)

I went to the mapping software and did it properly! 

I have attached the modified GPX file Dunham-Marina with the diversion to avoid the roadworks.


----------



## doughnut (1 Jun 2017)

Looks like I'm ok for this ride Colin. I will be driving into Manchester and meeting you at Victoria Station.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2017)

doughnut said:


> Looks like I'm ok for this ride Colin. I will be driving into Manchester and meeting you at Victoria Station.


Excellent - I was beginning to think that you had forgotten and was going to tag you as a reminder! 

So, currently ... riders:

ColinJ (Manchester Victoria)
Littgull (Manchester Victoria)
doughnut (Manchester Victoria)
@skudupnorth (where are you meeting us - Dunham?)
GuyBoden (from junction of Artists Ln/Congleton Rd near Alderley Edge as far as Venetian Marina cafe)
Cheshire has plenty of room for more riders, so feel free to add your name to the list. (@potsy - that includes YOU!  We will be close to your neck of the woods and plan a quick cafe stop near Goostrey.)

You could do what Guy is doing and just join us for part of the route, though obviously we can't commit to arriving at or leaving places mid-route at exact times. All being well, we will be fairly close to the times posted earlier but punctures (etc.) can always cause delays.

The forecast for Saturday looked a bit iffy yesterday but has improved a lot since then. It is currently for sunny intervals and a 30% chance of showers about the time we should be leaving Venetian Marina. With our twisty-turny loop we should get a good mixture of crosswind/headwind/tailwind, fortunately with mainly a cross/tailwind for the last 70 km back to Manchester so we can try and crack on then.

Anyone planning to meet us at Dunham - let us know so we can look out for you! We will be coming down School Lane which becomes Woodhouse Lane and then the B5160. We will turn left onto the B5160 opposite Smithy Pool where the road name changes to Smithy Lane. Meet you there at about 08:50.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Jun 2017)

I will meet at Dunham


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Jun 2017)

At the junction with Charcoal Ln where the old Oak tree is


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> At the junction with Charcoal Ln where the old Oak tree is


I was going to say that unlike certain people, I don't know the location of every tree in Cheshire, but Streetview makes it pretty obvious! 







@Littgull and @doughnut - how bothered are you about doing Swiss Hill (the steep cobbled climb at Alderley Edge)? Guy and Skud won't be doing it. If you are looking forward to it then I will come on my Cannondale and we will stick to the original plan. If not, I'll ride my singlespeed and we can divert at Wilmslow to avoid it.


----------



## Littgull (1 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to say that unlike certain people, I don't know the location of every tree in Cheshire, but Streetview makes it pretty obvious!
> 
> View attachment 354991
> 
> ...



@ColinJ - Not important to me about riding up Swiss Hill. Happy to avoid it.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to say that unlike certain people, I don't know the location of every tree in Cheshire, but Streetview makes it pretty obvious!
> 
> View attachment 354991
> 
> ...


Ha, Ha This area was my local for many years and this tree is an iconic landmark


----------



## doughnut (1 Jun 2017)

I'm ok about missing the cobbles. Still got that slightly bent spoke from the Glasson ride, so was a little bit concerned about the rough stuff.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jun 2017)

@ColinJ

If you're not riding up Swiss Hill, I'm meet up at Dunham Massey at the Oak Tree on Charcoal Road/School Lane with @skudupnorth before 8:50am.

Here:


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2017)

That sounds like a plan then - no Swiss Hill, 3 of us from Manchester, and 2 from Dunham! 

I have come up with an amended route through Wilmslow which avoids Alderley Edge and still keeps the total distance from Manchester at about 200 km

I have attached the (I hope!) final amended GPX file for the route from Dunham to Venetian Marina.

I think that I should be able to ride at least 198 km of the 200 km on the singlespeed and am going to have a go at the rest too, though I have spotted a couple of short, steep ramps that might defeat me.


----------



## k_green (2 Jun 2017)

i'm in from victoria if you don't mind a tag-along.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> i'm in from victoria if you don't mind a tag-along.


Tthat's good - I was getting you mixed up with Freds Dad and thought you were working! So, 4 from Victoria and 2 from Dunham, unless there some more riders sign up by tomorrow.

Litgull and doughnut already have the number of my ride phone. I'll send it to you, skud and Guy by PM.


----------



## k_green (2 Jun 2017)

my train's due in at 7:19 to Victoria.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> my train's due in at 7:19 to Victoria.


Ok, just 2 minutes after the one that Littgull and I are arriving by. Make your way to the entrance on Victoria Station Approach and (hopefully!) you will find us standing there with doughnut!

@doughnut and @Littgull - could you make sure that your GPS devices have the 2 route files loaded? I have reattached the final versions below so make sure that you use these not one of my earlier versions.

My GPS has been extremely reliable over the years but it is always possible that it could fail on one of these rides. I wouldn't have a clue where I was on this ride without it. (I have put the routes on my phone in case of emergency but I don't have a bar mount for it and it would be a pain to have to keep stopping to check the phone.) It's good to have other GPSs on the ride for backup.

The route from Piccadilly to Dunham is in the Marina to Piccadilly file - you'd just have to navigate from the end towards the beginning!


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> My GPS has been extremely reliable over the years but it is always possible that it could fail on one of these rides. I wouldn't have a clue where I was on this ride without it. (I have put the routes on my phone in case of emergency but I don't have a bar mount for it and it would be a pain to have to keep stopping to check the phone.) It's good to have other GPSs on the ride for backup.



I'm bringing my plastic OS map, just in case.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2017)

I was trying to impress a mate by showing him the GB-wide OS maps on my phone at 1:25,000 scale and 1:50,000 scale. He just pointed out that I dropped my previous phone and the maps went with it!  

(I'll still show the digital maps off at the cafe stop(s) though!)


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I was trying to impress a mate by showing him the GB-wide OS maps on my phone at 1:25,000 scale and 1:50,000 scale. He just pointed out that I dropped my previous phone and the maps went with it!
> 
> (I'll still show the digital maps off at the cafe stop(s) though!)



OS Digital Maps on a phone is a very good idea, especially if you ride in many different locations, like you do.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jun 2017)

I cannot seem to view the route file, is there an old farts version ?


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jun 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> I cannot seem to view the route file, is there an old farts version ?


 I got it for you.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jun 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> I got it for you.
> View attachment 355107


Perfect, won't get lost with that


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2017)

Mmm, weather looks almost ideal - dry, with a light south west wind.

You're not doing The Nasty Hill, and Cheshire's almost flat, isn't it?

And the Dunham start is 'only' 100 miles from my caravan.

Go on then, include me in, please.

I shall aim to be at the mighty oak in good time.

Looks like the route's loaded OK on my Garmin, and I shall have a paper map.

One thing I will need to do on arrival is scope out some parking.

Appears to be a few yellow lines about, but I take it I will be able to find a residential street nearby where I can park without upsetting the natives.


----------



## Littgull (2 Jun 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Mmm, weather looks almost ideal - dry, with a light south west wind.
> 
> You're not doing The Nasty Hill, and Cheshire's almost flat, isn't it?
> 
> ...



Great stuff PR, will be good to ride with you again along with the rest of the crew.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2017)

Littgull said:


> Great stuff PR, will be good to ride with you again along with the rest of the crew.



Thanks for the welcome, Brian.

One thing these rides have in common and which makes them so enjoyable is that everyone gets on a treat.


----------



## Wobblers (2 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Cheshire has plenty of room for more riders, so feel free to add your name to the list. (@potsy - that includes YOU!  We will be close to your neck of the woods and plan a quick cafe stop near Goostrey.)



Well, I'm not from Cheshire, but a quick plotting of a potential route to the Venetian Marina puts it at 40 miles from home. Hmmm. If I understand things, you're planning on going clockwise round the loop? In which case, I may just drop in on you at the Marina and peel off again somewhere around Delamere Forest. Leaving around 11-30 should see me get to Venetian Marina before 2-30, all going well. Are you still planning on getting there between 2-3pm?

PS: 200 km on fixed @ColinJ? After Wales, too! You're a glutton for punishment


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2017)

Can't help with timings, but the GPS track mile/km pointers confirm we are going clockwise - in other words leaving Dunham south east towards Alderley Edge.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> I cannot seem to view the route file, is there an old farts version ?


If the sketch map didn't make it clear, then maybe THIS will! 








Pale Rider said:


> Mmm, weather looks almost ideal - dry, with a light south west wind.
> 
> You're not doing The Nasty Hill, and Cheshire's almost flat, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Super - see you in the morning!



McWobble said:


> Well, I'm not from Cheshire, but a quick plotting of a potential route to the Venetian Marina puts it at 40 miles from home. Hmmm. If I understand things, you're planning on going clockwise round the loop? In which case, I may just drop in on you at the Marina and peel off again somewhere around Delamere Forest. Leaving around 11-30 should see me get to Venetian Marina before 2-30, all going well. Are you still planning on getting there between 2-3pm?
> 
> PS: 200 km on fixed @ColinJ? After Wales, too! You're a glutton for punishment


Super - see you in the _afternoon_! We will do our best to get to the marina well before 3 pm while the cafe is still doing hot food.

My singlespeed bike does have a freehub; I'm not ready for fixed - _yet_! I got chatting to an old man at Todmorden station a few days ago. He told me that he used to ride fixed round here 70 years ago, but he tended to avoid the hills!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If the sketch map didn't make it clear, then maybe THIS will!
> 
> View attachment 355147
> 
> ...



Excellent map/graphic as always, Colin.

Makes me wish I wad a decent printer.


----------



## Wobblers (2 Jun 2017)

Thanks Pale Ridfer and Colin.


ColinJ said:


> We have got to the marina a bit late in the past but I hope that we are able to get there well before 3 pm this time. We usually spend about an hour at that cafe.
> 
> After the cafe we will still have 70 km to get back to Dunham (~3.5 hours?), plus another 1.5 hours from Dunham to Manchester Victoria. If we could leave the marina by 4 pm then Littgull and I can get back to the station in daylight and be home by (say) 10 pm, which wouldn't be too bad. I'd prefer not to be later than that if it can be avoided.



I'm reckoning (well, guessing, really) that you'll get to Venetian Marina about 2-ish or a little after, allowing for a moving average of 20 km/hr. I remember the first year that they'd stopped serving hot food when we rolled up, so doubtless you'll be quite keen to get there before 3! It's probably not a good idea to set off much after 3:30pm, to give yourself enough leeway to get back whilst it's still light if you can. So whatever happens, don't wait for me! (Though it'd be nice if we manage to time things as well as we did in 2015, when we both turned up at the cafe in Bunbury at the same time!) I'll keep an eye on the thread tomorrow before setting off.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2017)

Manchester Victoria:

ColinJ
Littgull
doughnut
k_green
Dunham

skudupnorth
GuyBoden
Pale Rider
Venetian Marina

McWobble



Pale Rider said:


> Excellent map/graphic as always, Colin.Makes me wish I wad a decent printer.


Perhaps slightly naughty of me to reproduce parts of OS maps, though I do have a licence to print them out for my own use. You could go on the OS website and print out bits of maps from there so I don't feel too bad about it


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2017)

Ok, a quick blast of TV and then 4 hours sleep. I'll check in again at about 05:30 to see if anybody has posted anything.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2017)

More like a fitful 2.75 hours ... I am getting too old to be getting by on that amount of sleep! 

I bought the rail tickets yesterday and got the bike etc. ready last night so it is just a case of putting on the sun protection and cycling kit now and heading for the station. Oh, and not falling asleep on the platform ...! 

See you soon.


----------



## Littgull (3 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> More like a fitful 2.75 hours ... I am getting too old to be getting by on that amount of sleep!
> 
> I bought the rail tickets yesterday and got the bike etc. ready last night so it is just a case of putting on the sun protection and cycling kit now and heading for the station. Oh, and not falling asleep on the platform ...!
> 
> See you soon.



I can empathise @ColinJ, it took me ages to get to sleep last night!

But no worries, up and at 'em, sun oil applied and porridge on the go.bike all ready and the weather is so far looking perfect. Another epic day in the saddle awaits!

see you all shortly.


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If the sketch map didn't make it clear, then maybe THIS will!
> 
> View attachment 355147
> 
> ...


Oh that's so pretty, a lot better than all those numbers


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Jun 2017)

I'm up and ready then realised I have another hour to wait before I set off !


----------



## Wobblers (3 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> More like a fitful 2.75 hours ... I am getting too old to be getting by on that amount of sleep!
> 
> I bought the rail tickets yesterday and got the bike etc. ready last night so it is just a case of putting on the sun protection and cycling kit now and heading for the station. Oh, and not falling asleep on the platform ...!
> 
> See you soon.



Must be the excitement of the prospect of seeing Cheshire! It's nice and sunny here. Time to go, I think. See you at the cafe, hopefully.


----------



## k_green (3 Jun 2017)

Thanks for a great ride guys! What a wonderful route  Thanks for planning and organising Colin. 140 miles all in for me


----------



## doughnut (3 Jun 2017)

Another great ride, Colin. Thanks again. Great company and scenery. Didn't realise just how sunny it was; I've picked up a bit of a sunburn. My first 200k.


----------



## Littgull (3 Jun 2017)

Yes superb day out. Great to see old friends and new. That's a hugely impressive total mileage of 140 Bethan. 
Thanks for such a terrific day all and special thanks to Colin for an absolute masterclass in rejigging the route to accommodate the start/finish in Manchester. 
Sleep well everyone.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

Just echoing what everyone has said ...... AMAZING RIDE ! 
Thankyou Colin for a cracking route. Really nice to meet some new members and I hope all enjoyed the experience. Hope you got home in good time Beth, I was a bit worried about leaving you in the East Lancs after the chippy stop


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jun 2017)

All these rides go well, but this one went superbly.

As with all the best rides, the chatter was as interesting as the riding.

I learned - and observed - a bit about riding fixed from @skudupnorth, who was on his.

Seems there's quite a bit to riding one on the road in terms of anticipation, and you have to barrel up climbs, which skud did, passing all of us several times.

Then there's @Littgull, who is treating himself to a new Thorn tourer.

He's going down to Somerset to collect it and will ride it back to Lancashire.

As @k_green said: "How cool is that?"

Speaking of Bethan, she told me she's only been cycling seriously for a year, but today she's managed 140 miles at nearly 14mph - that's also pretty cool.

@GuyBoden joined us until the lunch stop - he has a dry wit which appeals to me - and it was also a pleasure to meet @McWobble, who joined us at the lunch stop.

He rode in from Birkenhead and stayed with us until Delamere, so that will be another centurion for the day.

@doughnut helped hold the ride together with his usual strong, steady, riding, and excellent grasp of the route - a good thing because there are lots of turns.

It wouldn't be a long ride for me if I didn't get a bit grumpy at some point, and that opportunity arose as we were almost back at Dunham

Those of you who have done @nickyboy's Llandudno ride will be familiar with the narrow footbridge.

Almost inevitably the flat bars on my ebike (despite being chopped) wouldn't fit - last thing I wanted with 98 miles done, so cue lots of cussing and swearing.

I believe @doughnut may have a video, which he might show you one day if you buy him a pint.

@ColinJ helped me drag the bike over the bridge.

Fitting to mention Colin last, because he organised the ride to his usual high standard, and all I can do is add my thanks to those of others.

Only one pic from the day - I was too busy enjoying myself - a snap taken at the lunch stop while I was on bike watch (having a smoke) as the others ordered the food.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

One shot from the first cafe stop, I will upload more tomorrow


----------



## k_green (4 Jun 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> Just echoing what everyone has said ...... AMAZING RIDE !
> Thankyou Colin for a cracking route. Really nice to meet some new members and I hope all enjoyed the experience. Hope you got home in good time Beth, I was a bit worried about leaving you in the East Lancs after the chippy stop


I got home fine thanks, with a huge grin the final 4 miles as the chips settled and I realised I had cycled all day!


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> I got home fine thanks, with a huge grin the final 4 miles as the chips settled and I realised I had cycled all day!


Glad you got home ok, fantastic ride and good to meet new cycle buddies


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2017)

Very enjoyable ride, very pleasant company, great weather for cycling, the Venetian Marina is such a tranquil place, enjoyed my "Big Breakfast".

Big thanks to @ColinJ for organising a great day out.

For @ColinJ "The Imagination tree" at Nether Pee-over.


----------



## k_green (4 Jun 2017)

Blue skies


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Very enjoyable ride, very pleasant company, great weather for cycling, the Venetian Marina is such a tranquil place, enjoyed my "Big Breakfast".
> 
> Big thanks to @ColinJ for organising a great day out.
> 
> ...


Love that bike and tree ! Must get back over there and show the kids


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> I got home fine thanks, with a huge grin the final 4 miles as the chips settled and I realised I had cycled all day!



Chips?

The baked potato - smothered in cheese - and piece of rocky road you had for lunch obviously wasn't enough.

I also found myself in need of post-ride nourishment.

Couldn't find any of that, so I settled for a Burger King from Hartshead Moor services instead.

Our leader has been known to have a pizza the size of a dustbin lid after a ride.


----------



## k_green (4 Jun 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Chips?
> 
> The baked potato - smothered in cheese - and piece of rocky road you had for lunch obviously wasn't enough.
> 
> ...



There was pizza when I got home too :/ Must pack more flapjack or something next time!


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> There was pizza when I got home too :/ Must pack more flapjack or something next time!



Given that you are tall, slim, and probably weigh about as much as my left leg, you've clearly mastered the food intake/exercise equation.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> All these rides go well, but this one went superbly.
> 
> As with all the best rides, the chatter was as interesting as the riding.
> 
> ...


Great to ride with you yesterday and your bike was amazing. Did you get a Dunham to Dunham total mileage ?


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jun 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> Great to ride with you yesterday and your bike was amazing. Did you get a Dunham to Dunham total mileage ?



I wasn't getting on very well with Mr Garmin as you know, but the ebike has a basic trip computer.

That recorded 99.7 miles.

Good enough for our purposes, but I think it's worth remembering the measurement is based on a simple tyre circumference/wheel revolution count calculation so cannot be 100 per cent accurate.


----------



## Wobblers (4 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> There was pizza when I got home too :/ Must pack more flapjack or something next time!



Ha ha! I stuffed my face with pizza once I'd got home too!

Thanks for organising this, Colin. I don't head out Cheshire way as much as I should on account of the 20 miles of ghastliness to traverse first, but it's near perfect cycling country. Coupled with the sunshine - we managed to dodge the worst of the showers - and the good company, it all made for the perfect day. A real pleasure to meet you at last, Pale Rider - and that's a very impressive bike you've got.

It's amazing just how quickly and effortlessly the miles fly by in convivial company. It was with a heavy heart that I finally had to say goodbye, and head back westwards. Into the teeth of a headwind, which helps explain the previous effortlessness! I finally got home with 100.03 miles on the Garmin. Clearly it's that last 0.03 mile that's responsible for my seeming inability to walk down stairs today!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2017)

Yes, it was a great day out on our bikes. I'm glad that you all enjoyed it as much as I did.

It was the right decision to cut the Swiss Hill climb out - I was curious about it but it would have been totally out of keeping with the character of the rest of the route. Why arbitrarily stick such a tough climb into what is otherwise just a nicely undulating route?

I intend to do the same route again next June, but I will take a look at avoiding the unnecessary visit to Wilmslow. If I can keep the distances the same I will do that, but I felt that timing of the 2 cafe stops was about right so we will have to see. I will keep the route from Goostrey to Manchester the same. Pencil in the first Saturday of June 2018 for a repeat edition!



ColinJ said:


> More like a fitful 2.75 hours ... I am getting too old to be getting by on that amount of sleep!





Littgull said:


> I can empathise @ColinJ, it took me ages to get to sleep last night!


It finally caught up with me! I turned off my alarm and slept for 11 hours post-ride ... That is the longest sleep that I have had in many years!



k_green said:


> Thanks for a great ride guys! What a wonderful route  Thanks for planning and organising Colin. 140 miles all in for me


That is a great step up in your riding. Brian told me that you had never even done a 100 mile ride before that - well done!



doughnut said:


> Another great ride, Colin. Thanks again. Great company and scenery. Didn't realise just how sunny it was; I've picked up a bit of a sunburn. My first 200k.


Well done to you too!

I used some bargain factor 20 sun protection from Lidl and it did the trick. I do have a very slight reddening of my arms, but I burn very easily so that is a win for me.



GuyBoden said:


> Very enjoyable ride, very pleasant company, great weather for cycling, the Venetian Marina is such a tranquil place, enjoyed my "Big Breakfast".


I think I might have a go at the veggie all-day breakfast next year!

The marina cafe IS a great place to stop (HERE). For those who haven't been there, give it a go. Considering where it is, it is amazing that they are not charging 'Cheshire prices'. For example, a can of Coke and a piece of cake came to only £1.70.



GuyBoden said:


> For @ColinJ "The Imagination tree" at Nether Pee-over.
> 
> View attachment 355368


How did I not spot THAT! 



Pale Rider said:


> Chips?
> 
> The baked potato - smothered in cheese - and piece of rocky road you had for lunch obviously wasn't enough.
> 
> ...





McWobble said:


> Ha ha! I stuffed my face with pizza once I'd got home too!





k_green said:


> There was pizza when I got home too :/ Must pack more flapjack or something next time!


I rang my local takeaway from Rochdale and booked my 'dustbin lid'. The 12" veggie pizza was waiting for me when I got there. I add chilli flakes and freshly-ground black pepper, with a side-dish of olives - yum! 

Afterwards, I dozed with background TV on, too knackered to make the journey up the stairs! I eventually dragged myself up there at 1 am.


McWobble said:


> Thanks for organising this, Colin. I don't head out Cheshire way as much as I should on account of the 20 miles of ghastliness to traverse first, but it's near perfect cycling country. Coupled with the sunshine - we managed to dodge the worst of the showers - and the good company, it all made for the perfect day. A real pleasure to meet you at last, Pale Rider - and that's a very impressive bike you've got.
> 
> It's amazing just how quickly and effortlessly the miles fly by in convivial company. It was with a heavy heart that I finally had to say goodbye, and head back westwards. Into the teeth of a headwind, wihich helps explain the previous effortlessness! I finally got home with 100.03 miles on the Garmin. Clearly it's that last 0.03 mile that's responsible for my seeming inability to walk down stairs today!


Yes, we were very lucky with the forecast. It was totally 'as advertised' - sunshine nearly all day, lovely warmish cycling conditions. Only a few light showers around 4 pm and that wind. We turned away from the wind after we left you so we started to get a cross/tailwind as we headed back into Manchester.

I am having a very quiet day in today!


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

I rode to work this morning and added another 19 miles to my legs ! Went down the canal on the slightly extended route and spotted this little critter.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I wasn't getting on very well with Mr Garmin as you know, but the ebike has a basic trip computer.
> 
> That recorded 99.7 miles.
> 
> Good enough for our purposes, but I think it's worth remembering the measurement is based on a simple tyre circumference/wheel revolution count calculation so cannot be 100 per cent accurate.


Many thanks, it will give me an idea


----------



## k_green (4 Jun 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> Many thanks, it will give me an idea


I was at 128.9 I think when I left you. Which lines up with an extra 10 miles home for me.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

Worked out at 131 miles which is not too shabby ! Did another 19 this morning so a good total this weekend


----------



## doughnut (5 Jun 2017)

Great job Beth. I see you are in 1st place in Strava for longest ride of the week at the cycling club, for last week.


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Jun 2017)

I was out Saturday afternoon; Mobberley, Alderley Edge, coffee at Jodrell Bank and return via Marthall and Great Warford; kept an eye out for you guys and disappointed not to see you.

Also disappointed that you avoided Swiss Hill! I've done it twice but had to stop each time about 2/3rds up as my HR monitor had gone deep into the red and I had to wait for things to settle down. I was curious about how you'd manage.

@Pale Rider, the way to get across the bridge at Dunham is to flip the bike onto its rear wheel with the front in the air. That way the bars clear the bridge handrails.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jun 2017)

doughnut said:


> Great job Beth. I see you are in 1st place in Strava for longest ride of the week at the cycling club, for last week.



And here's the ride:

https://www.strava.com/activities/1019733259



kapelmuur said:


> @Pale Rider, the way to get across the bridge at Dunham is to flip the bike onto its rear wheel with the front in the air. That way the bars clear the bridge handrails.



That could work, although it's a heavy ebike so not easy to manhandle.

If I pass that way again, I would loosen the stem bolts and turn the bars a few degrees, which is all it would need.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I was out Saturday afternoon; Mobberley, Alderley Edge, coffee at Jodrell Bank and return via Marthall and Great Warford; kept an eye out for you guys and disappointed not to see you.
> 
> Also disappointed that you avoided Swiss Hill! I've done it twice but had to stop each time about 2/3rds up as my HR monitor had gone deep into the red and I had to wait for things to settle down. I was curious about how you'd manage.
> 
> @Pale Rider, the way to get across the bridge at Dunham is to flip the bike onto its rear wheel with the front in the air. That way the bars clear the bridge handrails.


Yes, shame we missed you.

We managed to stick pretty closely to my guesstimated times. We were about 10 minutes later than the suggested time at the first cafe and got to the second one at about 2 pm.

I would like to tackle that Swiss Hill climb one day, only not on the 200 km ride!

We saw lots of signs about impending roadworks but managed to avoid all of the ones that were being done at the time. Cheshire council must be spending an awful lot on sorting the roads out. Mind you, from the state of some of them, they _need_ to.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jun 2017)

Photos from an amazing day


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2017)

I think I'll do that ride again one day ... How about early June, 2018?


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I think I'll do that ride again one day ... How about early June, 2018?


Oh yes !


----------



## kapelmuur (6 Jun 2017)

Roads in Cheshire are pretty bad, but are they worse that in other counties?

Most of the roadworks are not the Council, but an unholy alliance of Virgin laying optical cable and United Utilities renewing the sewers.

@Pale Rider - I've just seen the photo of your ebike and now understand how it's difficult to flip it!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Roads in Cheshire are pretty bad, but are they worse that in other counties?
> 
> Most of the roadworks are not the Council, but an unholy alliance of Virgin laying optical cable and United Utilities renewing the sewers.


Many of the ones over here are just as bad!



kapelmuur said:


> @Pale Rider - I've just seen the photo of your ebike and now understand how it's difficult to flip it!


I was manhandling the front end of the bike for the footbridge - it was HEAVY! The bike works really well, but it would be a bit of a monster if PR ever managed to run the batteries flat 20 miles and a couple of big hills short of his destination ...


----------

